# Sitting in a church for almost 5 years



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

There I sat in my same old comfort zone almost every Sunday for the last five years. Listening to the man speak his word and halfway reluctantly putting my share in the hat as it was passed around. Five years I sat there because I was curious, it made my wife happy, it's a peaceful place full of warmth and love, and I wanted a faith based foundation for my boys. 

Move forward 4 years....My world was not crumbling nor was I facing some disease. Things were ok in my world. I decided I wanted to dive a little deeper into my journey with Christ. I asked Him to come into my life and be my savior. To forgive me of my sins, guide me, and protect myself and my family. I gave myself entirely to Him. I truly started living my life as He wants me to. My life now has meaning and I truly know what happiness is. 

Without a doubt, this last year has been the hardest year of my life. I've lost the ability to work as a carpenter as I had for the last 20 years due to several ruptured discs in my back. Slowly but surely all of my material posessions have been sold off to make ends meet. There seemed to be no way I could afford the 2 level spinal fusion I so desperately needed. After all, my family of four is living on a school teachers salary. HERE COMES THE GOOD PART.....God has taken care of me and mine. I'm one week post-op from the surgery and things are looking better already. I've learned so much and for so long I put value on things that really mean nothing. My family and I are closer than ever. We spend all of our free time together because we enjoy each other. I'm the richest man in the world because I have God and my family. I could not imagine life with out God and I truly feel sorry for all of the lost souls. 

Anyway....that is my story and I'm sticking to it! I pray that God Blesses the socks off of each and every one of you beautiful people. My name is Ed.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Ed,

Welcome to this wonderful place that we call "Food for the Soul."

What a great post, and what a wonderful testimony to the life-changing and sustaining power of Jesus!

I've never known of anyone who "sold out" to Jesus and then said, "I wish I'd put that off until later." Most folks say, "Why didn't I do that sooner?!"

I sold out to Jesus when I was about *22 years old*. When I experienced deliverance from sin and the pure joy that entered my life, my first thought was "Oh! ALL those WASTED years!" That was 36 years ago. I can't imagine (nor do I want to!) what my life would have been like, if the Spirit of God had not drawn me to him.

I look forward to reading more of your posts!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

There ya' go! There ya' go! There ya' go! What a great witness and testimony! I'm gonna' get there one day! I'm am absolutely certain that the reason I'm in the situation I'm in (of almost homelessness) is that I now have the opportunity and time to keep my nose in the Book and the devotions that explain everything

Technological advancements of communication did away with everything that caused me to hate reading Scripture in old English literary form (i.e., King James version).

Somehow, I had a seed planted in me long ago, maybe as a boy, that failed to germinate because of drought or illiteracy that prevented the seed to explode! 

I have to be very careful for a bunch of Scriptural and real reasons. Alcohol is cunning and baffling. It is my satan. It may eventually be my downfall. I need prayer. Did you all hear what I just said? It could come along one night and once again smack me upside the head and God will have to do nothing with me but put me back on the waiting list again.

The Lord loves me, the Lord knows what has to happen to get me where I should have been years ago and the Lord knows that I know that I am blessed and favored.

Albert Einstein was asked about how he was coming along with his new interest in learning the violin. He said, "It is going to take practice, practice and more practice." I am happy for you. Praise be to God!! God Blessed you. CF?


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

The Red One said:


> My family and I are closer than ever. We spend all of our free time together because we enjoy each other. I'm the richest man in the world because I have God and my family. I could not imagine life with out God and I truly feel sorry for all of the lost souls.


That is it in a nutshell ED! You are the richest man in the world! 

You gotta fish Gorda with me this year. 

Hang around here. It is great! I come to this board more than I do the others now.

Keep in touch!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

thank you ED for sharing the your testimony with us i know someone reading it will be touch and give "that jesus thing a try" God bless you and your family. budana


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Thank you all for a warm welcome!*

I'm still a little fuzzy from all the pain meds. Apparently I made a little sense. What a great thing we have going here!

It felt so good to have my feet firmly planted during tough times. I spent most of my life in a distorted kind of survival mode just rolling with the punches.

Measure wealth not by the things you have, but by the things you have for which you would not take money.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Fantastic testimony my friend, I pray that GOD will be mercifull to you during your timeof recovery from your back surgery. This is a fine board not many places that you can find a fine bunchof christian fisher persons to share your thoughts with and when you need a prayer they are there in a heart beat.
I'll tell you this that I had more chances to witness about my savior after I had my neck operated on than I ever did before I got hurt. So he has a reason for things to happen again nice to hear from you.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> ... What a great witness and testimony!
> 
> ... Alcohol is cunning and baffling. It is my satan. It may eventually be my downfall. *I need prayer.* ...
> 
> ... I am happy for you. Praise be to God!! God Blessed you. CF?


CF?, I overlooked this, but someone brought it to my attention that you had asked for prayer. I'm sorry I missed that.

Heavenly Father,

Thank you for your child John. Bless his study of your word, as he longs to draw closer to you. I praise you for the spiritual growth he's been experiencing, and for his willingness to share his life and his joys and his struggles with us.

I pray that your Holy Spirit will fill him and give him strength to go forward through his trials knowing that he's never alone. You walk with him and in him. And when his strength fails, you carry him. You never forsake or abandon him.

Lord, John has expressed a struggle with alcohol. So many people are deceived by this attractive liquid. Satan comes to us disguised as an angel of light to lure us into harmful things. Remind John what to do when he is tempted. We learn in James 4:7 1) Submit to God 2) Resist the devil and he will flee. We cannot resist in our own strength, but first we submit ourselves to God. Then when we resist the devil, he sees our Father standing behind us, and the devil will run away like the coward that he is!

Father, I pray that you remind John to cast all his worries upon you, for you care for him. Lord, pour out your blessings upon John. Bless him financially, pysically, mentally and spiritually. Let him walk in your presence and delight in your grace.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

The Red One said:


> ... I've lost the ability to work as a carpenter as I had for the last 20 years due to several ruptured discs in my back. .... I'm one week post-op from the surgery and things are looking better already. ... My name is Ed.


Ed,

I want to take this opportunity to pray for your recovery from back surgery.

Heavenly Father,

Thank you for providing a way for Ed to have the back surgery that he needed. How merciful you are to us. You provide everything we need, exactly when we need it. You are never late in dealing with our needs. You increase our faith when we think we have none. You bless us abundantly.

Lord, give strength to Ed as he recovers from his surgery. Let your healing powers flow throughout his body, renewing the parts that had injury. Let him rise up with new energy. Enable him eventually to return to work so he can minister to the needs of his family. Provide him with a job that has less physical strain, so that his health and strength will endure throughout his working years.

Father, continue to bless Ed in his family life. He treasures his family as he should. Help him continue to be the spiritual leader for them. Let them grow together as they grow close to you. Let them continue to give glory to you.

These things I ask on behalf of Ed and his family in the name of Jesus. Amen.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Red One, thanks for posting that up. We all hear so much bad stuff everyday, I'm a big fan of getting the good news out there also. Praise God for your salvation, we are. Keep coming back and chime in .


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Comefrom? We all have our demons, Paul did, I do, you do. I have walked the road you are on. PM me if you want, anytime.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the prayer Mrs. B and all the words of support. I didn't mean or intend to hijack this thread. Some are sensitive to that for some reason. Anyway, be advised problems still do exist out here.

Dear Father, please take this crutch out from under me and make me walk in Your light as You want me to. I just can't do it alone. Please forgive me. Amen. CF?


----------



## andrespurplerain (Dec 13, 2005)

Well thank GOD for MOnt and this web sight we are blessed and encouraged every day by each others testimonies. I can't count how many times GOd has met my needs...all I can say is THank You Lord !!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

GOD is good ALL the time. These testimonies are strength to all of us. We will be overcomers by the Blood of Jesus and by the word of our testomonies (this is what the Bible says.) Thnak you Lord for these great people that have turned thier lives over to you. OH the Freedom I received that day myself. Thank you Lord for loving us as YOU do. UNCONDITIONALLY. And thank YOU for the promise of eternal life with YOU, Heavenly Father. AMEN


----------

